# [SOLVED] Minimum GTA 4 Requirements



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

Doods, what hardware do I need to run GTA 4 at lowest, lowest details and resolution at repectable framerates(eg. 25-30 frames per second)?:4-dontkno


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Minimum GTA 4 Requirements*

It's not out on PC ... 

If (When) it comes out, I expect the requirements would be fairly close to Crysis @ medium graphics settings.


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Minimum GTA 4 Requirements*

Oh, alright, thanks.


----------

